Le Foulard de Sang - chmile
======
gus_massa
In general it's a bad idea to post without an URL unless you want to ask
something from the community. Also, post that are not in English are usually
ignored or flagged, unless they are very good and there are not equivalent in
English.

 _Traduction automatique: En général, c 'est une mauvaise idée de publier sans
URL, sauf si vous voulez demander quelque chose à la communauté. En outre, les
messages qui ne sont pas en anglais sont généralement ignorés ou signalés, à
moins qu'ils ne soient très bons et qu'ils ne soient pas équivalents en
anglais._

------
chmile
tres bon livre

